# Issues with new head unit and old preamp?



## TestosteroneOD (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all. I'm still fairly new here as you can tell by my post count, but I've been reading quite a bit. I was heavily into car audio back in the late 80s to late 90s. I was always a huge fosgate fan and it's what I mostly ran. I regret giving away most of my gear when I started to upgrade to what I thought was better, newer gear (infinity reference amps to replace my punch 45s and what not). 
I've been slowly been building my collection back up to do a "vintage" install in my 90K5. 
Thus far I have (3) 45hd, one of which is in the box with birth sheet, a 75hd, a 4080dsm and a 200ixdsm, Punch X 3 way x-over and a PA1-HD 

The only thing I want to keep new is my HU which is a Clarion CZ502. Would there be any issues running the 502 into the pA1hd? I believe the Clarion is a 2 volt output.

Any input would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

TestosteroneOD said:


> Hi all. I'm still fairly new here as you can tell by my post count, but I've been reading quite a bit. I was heavily into car audio back in the late 80s to late 90s. I was always a huge fosgate fan and it's what I mostly ran. I regret giving away most of my gear when I started to upgrade to what I thought was better, newer gear (infinity reference amps to replace my punch 45s and what not).
> I've been slowly been building my collection back up to do a "vintage" install in my 90K5.
> Thus far I have (3) 45hd, one of which is in the box with birth sheet, a 75hd, a 4080dsm and a 200ixdsm, Punch X 3 way x-over and a PA1-HD
> 
> ...


Why would you want to run the head unit into a master 3 band eq that does -12/+12db boost or gain?


----------



## TestosteroneOD (Mar 30, 2015)

jb4674 said:


> Why would you want to run the head unit into a master 3 band eq that does -12/+12db boost or gain?


I loved using it back in the day. It made listening to different types of music much easier...I could throttle the bass down for rap or up for metal. I listen to everything from Anita Baker to Slayer to Waylon Jennings to Ghetto Boyz and new rap. 
Again, I've been out of this scene for a while. If there is something wrong with my though process/logic please let me know.


----------

